# Tuyệt đối không nên sắm cho bé 5 loại sản phẩm vô dụng sau



## ngoclan (24/9/19)

Bố mẹ nào mà không mong mỏi con yêu của mình có được những thứ tốt nhất. Nhưng có những vật phẩm mà nếu bỏ chi phí ra để mua cho trẻ chỉ thêm lãng phí.
Nhiều mẹ bầu tự biến mình thành kẻ "nghiện" mua sắm khi chuẩn bị mọi thứ cho hành trang cất tiếng khóc “oe oe” ra đời của bé yêu. Tuy nhiên mẹ đừng nên mua sắm những đồ dùng sau đây, vì nó chỉ thêm vô ích và lãng phí.

*1. Phấn rôm:*





​Sau khi tắm cho bé, mẹ thường sử dụng một chút phấn rôm, giúp chống ẩm, loạI bỏ hiện tượng hăm rát trên vùng da của trẻ. Tuy nhiên, điều này không được khuyến khích. Theo nghiên cứu từ Viện hàn lâm Nhi khoa Mỹ, mẹ tránh sử dụng thường xuyên các sản phẩm có chứa thành phần bột Talcum trên da trẻ sơ sinh, trẻ nhỏ.

Khi mẹ dùng phấn rôm, dù vô cùng cẩn thận, trẻ vẫn có thể hít phải bột bay trong không khí, khiến đường hô hấp bị kích thích, gây ho, hen, khó thở. Trường hợp trẻ nhạy cảm có thể bị hen suyễn...
Vào mùa hè, trẻ rất dễ ra mồ hôi, trong khi bột Talcum gặp chất lỏng sẽ gây bít lỗ chân lông, làm ảnh hưởng tới da bé.
Để tránh hăm, mẹ chỉ cần tuân thủ nguyên tắc giữ cho da bé khô, đặc biệt ở các phần như cổ, nách.

*2. Bao tay*







Một số mẹ bỉm sử dụng bao tay cho trẻ sơ sinh với suy nghĩ tránh việc trẻ cào mặt, không mút ngón tay...
Tuy nhiên, bàn tay đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc nhận biết thế giới trong những tháng năm đầu tiên của bé. Khi con chạm vào mọi vật, là lúc con bé đang tìm hiểu về thế giới, về thuộc tính của vật, ví dụ mềm, cứng, mát, nóng, mịn, thô...
Do đó, đeo găng tay không chỉ hạn chế cử động của ngón tay, mà còn ảnh hưởng đến sự phát triển của xúc giác. Nguy hiểm hơn, sợi chỉ trong găng tay còn có khả năng quấn vào ngón tay bé, khiến ngón tay bị xước xát, thậm chí có trẻ từng bị hoại tử.

Nếu sợ con cào xước mặt, mẹ có thể thường xuyên cắt móng tay cho bé. Móng tay trẻ sơ sinh khá mềm, vì vậy độ sát thương cũng không lớn như mẹ nghĩ.

*3. Bể bơi bơm hơi và phao cổ*
Quá trình giúp chiếc bể bơm hơi cho bé sử dụng được hoạt động sẽ khiến bố mẹ rất mất công: đầu tiên là bơm hơi, đổ nước, sau đó phải làm ấm nước nếu thời tiết lạnh... Tiếp theo thì sao, trẻ chỉ chơi chục phút là cùng.
Khi trẻ bơi xong, bạn lại phải tháo nước, xì hơi phao, làm khô bể bơi, lau sàn. Vì thế, không nên tốn kém quá nhiều chi phí nếu nhà bạn đã có sẵn bồn tắm gia đình.

Một món đồ khác đi kèm bể bơi bơm hơi thường được các ông bố, bà mẹ mua là phao cổ. Tuy nhiên, nếu không chọn lựa cẩn thận, pha cổ có thể gây nguy hiểm hiểm đến đốt sống cổ của bé. Phao cổ quá chật là nguy cơ khiến khí quản, động mạch cổ bị tổn thương, gây nguy hiểm đến bé.

Năm 2018, một bà mẹ ở Phúc Kiến (Trung Quốc) đã đưa trẻ 8 tháng tuổi đến bể bơi chuyên dụng cho bé sơ sinh. Em bé dù được đeo phao cổ, nhưng đã vô tình lật người, khiến cả đầu cắm xuống nước. Bé đã vật lộn suốt 46 giây trước khi được nhân viên phát hiện và bế lên, khi đó em đã tím tái.

*4. Gối*
Gối là điều chưa hẳn cần thiết cho trẻ sơ sinh, vì đường cong sinh lý cột sống cổ vẫn chưa hình thành. Khi trẻ nằm xuống, đầu, cổ, cột sống sẽ nằm trên một mặt phẳng, vì thế trẻ sẽ không có cảm giác khó chịu. Đốt sống cổ của trẻ sẽ chịu áp lực lớn nếu đầu của bé được nâng lên cao bằng gối.
_Mẹ chỉ nên bắt đầu cho bé nằm gối khi con từ 6 đến 7 tuổi._

*5. Xe tập đi bộ*







Thời điểm trẻ 10 tháng tuổi, xe tập đi thường được truyền miệng là công cụ thần kỳ hỗ trợ con đi nhanh hơn. Song xe tập đi chỉ là điểm tựa cho bé di chuyển.​Nghiên cứu y khoa cho thấy trẻ sử dụng xe tập đi sẽ đi chậm hơn so với những bé không dùng xe. Ngoài ra, khi dựa vào xe tập đi, trẻ có thể sẽ lao nhanh hơn mức bình thường và dễ mất thăng bằng. Bé cũng có thể lao vào những khu vực nguy hiểm mà mẹ không kịp cản.
Bước đi là một quá trình phát triển tự nhiên, vì thế, các thiết bị tập đi là điều không mấy quan trọng. Điều quan trọng chúng ta cần làm là cung cấp cho con môi trường, cơ hội để thực hành việc tập đi một cách chuẩn xác nhất.

Written : MARKETING​


----------

